# الجديد فى حادثه الاسكندريه كرموز (6-4-2009).



## تيمون (7 أبريل 2009)

الرابط
http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetails.asp?NewID=62379&Page=1


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 أبريل 2009)

*شكرا علي الخبر

بس ياريت تبقي تنزل الخبر علي طول

وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## تيمون (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى مايكل على التنويه


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

انتشار أمني مكثف في "كرموز" تحسبًا لاندلاع أعمال عنف طائفية واتهامات للأمن بتجاهل تهديدات الأشقاء المسيحيين "المسجلين خطر" للشاب المسلم


الإسكندرية - أحمد حسن بكر (المصريون): : بتاريخ 6 - 4 - 2009 
 عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها أمس في منطقة كرموز بالإسكندرية، في أعقاب التوترات التي شهدتها مساء الأحد، احتجاجا على وفاة شاب مسلم متأثرا بطعنات تلقاها من ثلاثة أشقاء مسيحيين مسجلين خطر.
كما فرض الأمن طوقا مشددا على قسم شرطة كرموز القريب من منزل القتلة، بعد أن تعرضت واجهته للقذف بالطوب من قبل أسرة الضحية وجيرانه، الذين اتهموا ضباط المباحث بالتهاون في حماية القتيل من الأشقاء المسيحيين، وتجاهل تهديداتهم خلال الفترة الماضية بقتله إن لم يخل الشقة التي يستأجرها في منزلهم.
وكان محمد عبد الرازق جمعة (36 عاما) لقي مصرعه داخل المستشفى الأميري الجامعي بالإسكندرية أمس الأول على يد أصحاب البيت، وهم ثلاثة أشقاء يدعون أيمن وعاطف وفرج تاجي قاموا بطعنه حتى الموت في الشارع مساء السبت الماضي.
وقال أقارب الضحية، إن ضباط مباحث قسم كرموز كانوا يعلمون بالنية المبيتة من الأشقاء الثلاثة للتخلص من الشاب المسلم، بعد واقعة طعنه على أيديهم في يناير الماضي في محاولة لقتله، وأصدرت المحكمة حكما بسجن الأشقاء الثلاثة لكل منهم سنة مع الشغل، لكنهم استأنفوا الحكم.
وأفاد بعض الجيران لـ "المصريون"، أن الأشقاء المسيحيين الثلاثة كانوا يمارسون منذ فترة طويلة أعمال البلطجة وابتزاز المواطنين من سكان المنطقة مسلمين ومسيحيين، حيث كانوا يجمعون إتاوات من أصحاب المحال والباعة الجائلين، دون أن يتم القبض عليهم من ضباط مباحث كرموز.
وواكب تشييع جثمان الشاب المسلم، أمس الأول، قيام عدد من المسلمين الغاضبين بتحطيم بعض المحالات المملوكة لمسيحيين ومهاجمة قسم شرطة كرموز.
لكن اللواء عادل لبيب محافظ الإسكندرية نفي في تصريح أن تكون التظاهرات التي شهدتها منطقة كرموز ذات أبعاد طائفية، وقال إنها جاءت تعبيرا عن حالة غضب تلقائية بسبب مقتل شخص مسلم على يد ثلاثة أشقاء أقباط مسجلين خطر.
يأتي النفي بعدما حاول أشخاص أقباط تربطهم صلات بأقباط المجهر تصوير الحادث على أنه فتنة طائفية، دون الإشارة إلى الخلفية الجنائية للحادث، من خلال تركيزهم على التظاهرة التي شهدتها تشييع جنازة الشاب المسلم، عبر إمداد وكالات الأنباء الأجنبية، ومواقع أقباط المهجر في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا بمعلومات مغلوطة ومبالغ فيها عن الحادث.
ميدانيا، تسود حالة من الغليان منطقة كرموز والتي يسكنها عدد كبير من الأقباط معظمهم من المسجلين خطر والمعروفين لدى أجهزة الأمن، حيث يطالب مواطنون مسلمون باعتقال المسجلين خطر من الطرفين لمنع اندلاع أي صدامات مستقبلا حتى تهدا الأمور.
وجاء ذلك في الوقت الذي طالب فيه محمود عطية، عضو مجلس الشعب عن دائرة كرموز من أبناء الدائرة ضرورة ضبط النفس، محذرا من العواقب الوخيمة لأية مواجهات قد تندلع بين المسلمين والأقباط. 
وأكد متوجها للمئات من أبناء المنطقة الذين احتشدوا مساء الأحد على ضرورة ترك الأمر إلى العدالة حتى تأخذ مجراها، وعدم التصرف باندفاع حتى لا تتحول كرموز إلى ساحة للدماء، مشيرا إلى عدالة ونزاهة القضاء المصري الذي لن يدع الجاني يفلت بجريمته بغض النصر عن ديانته.
يذكر أن مسلما آخر يدعى مصطفى مشعل كان قد لقي مصرعه على يد أقباط متظاهرين في شارع 45 بمنطقة العصافرة بالإسكندرية في أبريل 2006 بعد المصادمات الطائفية التي شهدتها المنطقة آنذاك، وقد أصيب في تلك الأحداث أكثر من 22 من ضباط وجنود الأمن المركزي الذين حاولوا السيطرة على تظاهرة غاضبة لهؤلاء الشباب.​​


----------



## GogoRagheb (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى تيمون 
الرب يباركك
وربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## zezza (7 أبريل 2009)

يا رب حافظ على ولادك فى كل مكان 
شكرا تيمون على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## cross of jesus (7 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى يا تيمون على الخبر

والرب يبارك حياتك*​*


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_اعتداء عليهم يتشنع بية و يبقى كل المسيحين مشتركين  فيه حتى الامن_
_متواطىء معنا_
_لكن اعتداء علينا  يقوله لاء ده بس غضب وحاجه بسيطة_
_رحمتك يا رب_
_شكرا للخبر_​


----------



## BishoRagheb (8 أبريل 2009)

شكرا تيمو علي الخبر
ربنا هو اللي بيرحمنا​


----------



## kalimooo (9 أبريل 2009)




----------

